

EXMO launches with Eventbrite Partnership & New Products to Make Events Awesome - reubenpressman
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/09/exmo-a-mobile-events-platform-making-conferences-more-social-exits-beta/

======
syltbtech
So proud of these guys! Very much deserved. Amazing app and great group of
guys.

